# Anti-Virus Upgrade Attempt



## jaybird0827 (Mar 12, 2008)

Norton notified me today that a free upgrade to 2008 was available and that I should install it.

The install failed after uninstalling my current (2006) version. I don't have my product key so I've just lost the remaining 6 months of my subscription. 



Then I remembered this thread:

Ten Free Security Utilities You Should Already Be Using

Thanks to our illustrious PB Administrator, who posted this thread, I have begun installing said utilities and I'm back up and running. Norton has lost at least one customer over this one.



If any of you others out there have such a pending offer from Norton, make sure that you have *your product key*. I hope that your experience is better than mine.

Again ...

Thanks, Rich!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 12, 2008)

Jay,

I'm glad that helped. Let me suggest this:

Free antivirus - avast! 4 Home Edition

This is what I use on all my computers. If I was to get the option for a free one-year license of Norton or Trend Micro I would turn them down for this product.

I've tried almost all of them. This loads quickly and doesn't use as much processor performance as others I have tried.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 12, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Norton notified me today that a free upgrade to 2008 was available and that I should install it.
> 
> The install failed after uninstalling my current (2006) version. I don't have my product key so I've just lost the remaining 6 months of my subscription.
> 
> ...




One other thing. If you paid a subscription by credit card, be sure to cancel your account before the renewal period. We had McAfee for a while, and dumped them (with proper notice). But they charged our card anyway a few months later. Customer Service wanted to blame it on us. 

The draft class-action complaint that followed from my office fixed that little problem, but other companies do the same thing. The default is "please charge my card forever."

Also, if you have the time, fuss at them for a refund for the unused portion. It was their offer that caused this mess in the first place.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 12, 2008)

Jay,

Don't forget to run this: Download and run the Norton Removal Tool

I know it might stink to believe you've wasted money but you'll notice a performance benefit when you completely get Norton off of your system.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 12, 2008)

I strongly recommend you use BitDefender Anti-Virus. It is by far the most effective form of virus protection this year.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 13, 2008)

You guys rock!

Thanks, all, and again, especially Rich. It's great to have tech savvy people out there.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 13, 2008)

Try this and this. The articles say "Vista", but the software is just as relevant for XP.

Their corresponding charts are here and here, respectively.


----------

